# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvan liittäminen viestiin

## Lauri Räty

> Olen ihmetellyt, miksei kuvan liittäminen vastaukseen onnistu tällä tavalla,
> vaikka kaikki käyttöohjeet neuvovat juuri näin tekemään ?


[img]-merkinnällä voit liittää vain kuvatiedostoja, kuten JPG- tai GIF-tiedostoja, viestiisi. Nyt olet liittämässä kokonaista verkkosivua, mikä ei [img]-merkinnällä onnistu.

----------


## Jusa



----------

